# Ready for the spring! (few questions from fellow foragers)



## sheephat (Feb 5, 2013)

I am already very much waiting for the spring. Got to do a little hiking over the winter but not much luck on the winter oysters 

So anyway. I love this message board and wanted to see if anyone had any other sites they like to use for mushroom and other foraging in OHIO. I pick about a dozen different kinds of mushrooms and now moving toward the plant edibles. Any site, book or advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Sheephat


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Just google morel mushrooms and you will find a large number of sites.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Try the book stalking the wild asparagus.Its a great read.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Some one found some land scape morels in California.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Mountains and west coast dont count but I cant wait for the first Carolina or Georgia finds thats when I know its close
.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Any bets on the first appearance of morels in Ohio.Im Going for the first week of April .


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I would guess southern Ohio will give up some blacks around March 22.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

earliest I found besides last year was april 1 here around Xenia.Last year was finden them mid march.My buddy that lives near Portsmouth usualy starts finding them a week or 2 earlier than me.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

i normaly plan on finding some last week in march in southern ohio


----------



## sheephat (Feb 5, 2013)

I am very happy to see all this snow in Norther Ohio the last few weeks. I hope it gets the ground all nice and wet for the spring.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

I am just hopeful for a "normal" ish year like in the 70's 80' s and 90's. These years of extremes seem to be the new normal in all aspects of life.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

I would say this seems more like a normal winter than weve had in awhile.Lets just hope it doesnt turn off into a hot dry spring.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

i just hope for a wet spring and a hot summer, after shrooming season i gotta work on that tan, last spring was the worst season i have ever had, i found shrooms only down south early, never found many up north where im from, did get a nice tan tho


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah bad morel season here also last year,


----------



## pmg199 (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad to see others are ready for spring to come! I usually start looking the first week of march ....... but don't have much luck finding any till about the 15th of march.


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Im guessing around the last week in march here in central ohio, if not first few days in april for sure


----------



## lidspinner (Feb 11, 2013)

My grandpa used to always tell me that if I am picking morels in shorts and a t shirt then it's to warm and the season won't last long....pick em in jeans and a hooded sweatshirt then the season will be a good one. The more I hunt the more that old quote rings true....it seems these extreme warm ups we have had the last 3 springs have hurt the fruiting but I can remember a few years before that we would always pick them when it's low to mid 60's but we seemed to have more rain....it almost seems that if its warm then it's dry these past few springs. Can't wait to see how this spring goes.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

The 30 day for my part of town is looking good, no major warm up but it can go up a little or down. And on this website you can go back to 2012, 2011 and so on to compare the temps the last few springs to get somewhat of a idea.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/cincinnati-oh/45212/march-weather/350126?monyr=3/1/2013


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello denise, good luck to you this yr. 
If anyone is interested in taking a look at what kind of winter/spring weather made for some of your better past/present years, you can get all the details here... archived climate data-nws wilmington ohio.....goes all the way back to 1996 i believe


----------

